# dwa-160



## kostya (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all.

Does anybody know if the WiFi USB adapter "DLink dwa-160" on chipset AR9001U is supported in FreeBSD 8.2 or 8 STABLE or CURRENT?

I have a plan to buy this adapter but I don't know. Searching on the Internet does not get any result. I find that OpenBSD 4.6 supports this chipset. Linux too.

Thanks.


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 10, 2011)

No, none of the newer Atheros 11n USB chips are supported currently.


----------

